# Holiday Week Photo Thread......



## WoodCore (Jan 2, 2011)

Got a ton of great skiing in over the Holidays at various areas! The turns where great no matter the location, conditions, crowds, etc! Just had a blast being out on the hill with friends and family doing what we all love to do! Regardless managed to snap a few good photos during my alpine travels this week......




































































Anyone else have some good pictures to share??


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 2, 2011)

Great Pictures! Some seem to be from above.


----------



## zinger3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!  Any chance you could let me know where they're from?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like Stratton...nice.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 3, 2011)

Pictures are from Stratton and Okemo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey great shots , conditions looked primo !!


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

My youngest daughter and I made the Sundown social networking site:
http://www.mykindofmountain.com/


----------



## marcski (Jan 3, 2011)

Some great pics WC I think the first is my favorite.

Here are two pics I snapped over the holidays:











,


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> My youngest daughter and I made the Sundown social networking site:
> http://www.mykindofmountain.com/



nice!  Riley was pumped to ski with L.  got to get them all back out there together soon.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 3, 2011)

Well... on the way home from Greek Peak, I stopped to take a pic of this little guy, he is just a youngster... a magnificent animal... look at those powerful legs. He is HUGE. This is from a small farm on the outskirts of Whitney Point, NY.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

2knees said:


> nice!  Riley was pumped to ski with L.  got to get them all back out there together soon.



Totally.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

Niece and nephews Saturday at Butternut






[/IMG]


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice shots! 

I didn't ski holiday week other than for work... and all I have are 2 cell phone shots not really worth sharing.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

i took some pictures in S NH but after seeing Woodcore's i decided they weren't worth posting. i will share this one, not because the scenery is cool but i like how i caught the reflection in Jake's new goggles.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 3, 2011)

Rambo said:


> Well... on the way home from Greek Peak, I stopped to take a pic of this little guy, he is just a youngster... a magnificent animal... look at those powerful legs. He is HUGE. This is from a small farm on the outskirts of Whitney Point, NY.



I didn't stop to take a picture, but I saw a *zebra* grazing in a field along US-15 North of Frederick, Maryland on my way back from skiing at Liberty yesterday.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm guessing that's a picture of Bromley from Stratton in there.  I usually have the opposite view and see Magic and Stratton from Bromley.  Can't wait 'till March.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 4, 2011)

Tree skiing at SR - last Tues I think. 





[/IMG]


----------



## bigbog (Jan 4, 2011)

Really great pics everyone...


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 4, 2011)

From Saddleback 12-31. I'm pretty sure all three were taken in the #1 glades in Casablanca.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Jan 5, 2011)

*x mass week*

the bush


----------



## polski (Jan 5, 2011)

Big Red, MA (NELSAP), as the storm was ending on 12/27 - about a foot of fresh and it was all mine








Bretton Woods 12/28, 3 feet of pow


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

Great pics all,

Thanks!!


----------

